# Do you "wet" your car before your pre-wash?



## Gussy (Oct 12, 2007)

Hey guys,

So for those who use a pre-wash in either the form of snow foam or just a spray on pre-wash - do you wet the car with your pressure washer first or just apply the pre-wash stright onto the panel without wetting the panel first?

Interested to head what everyone does.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Dry every time

When the idea of pre wash is to eat into the dirt and lubricate it whilst leaving the panel I always scratch my head as to why people blast the dirt across the panorama first?

Also the pre wash bonds better on a dry car I find


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

Always dry 

If you wet the car then put a pretty wash on it will be watered down and the water will start to rinse the previous wash off before it does anything. Need to give it a best a chance of dislodging dirt before trying to rinse


----------



## rob267 (Nov 27, 2015)

Always dry as above. You rinse off pre wash with water so why would you add a layer of water before you start. 
It wont cling to the dirt. Waste of time in my opinion.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## JordanE (Jun 26, 2013)

interesting thread.

i will try this in future


----------



## K777mk2 (Jun 30, 2016)

as above - dry


----------



## christopherquin (Apr 12, 2016)

Gussy said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> So for those who use a pre-wash in either the form of snow foam or just a spray on pre-wash - do you wet the car with your pressure washer first or just apply the pre-wash stright onto the panel without wetting the panel first?
> 
> Interested to head what everyone does.


I'm glad you asked this mate, as I do, and haven't been seeing the results from a new product I've been using (Carpro Citrus), this may explain that.

However, I did do my wheels exactly the same, and it wasn't until I saw a video online a few weeks ago of Hellfire being used on dry wheels I changed my process. :thumb:


----------



## Juke_Fan (Jul 12, 2014)

Dry when I just TFR the car but if I follow up with a snow foam it will obviously be applied wet as I have rinsed the TFR off the car first


----------



## T.E.D. Jordan (Feb 13, 2013)

I lightly TFR spray first on a dry car, then snow foam direct on top, rinse, second snow foam ( second half of the bottle ) and agitate handles, badges, window edges etc with a soft hair brush.

Jordan


----------



## dezzy (Apr 13, 2007)

Oops . . . I've been rinsing first then snow foam for years. Doh! Will do this on a dry car from now on!


----------



## f4780y (Jun 8, 2015)

Always wet.


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

Kimo said:


> Dry every time
> 
> When the idea of pre wash is to eat into the dirt and lubricate it whilst leaving the panel I always scratch my head as to why people blast the dirt across the panorama first?
> 
> Also the pre wash bonds better on a dry car I find


+1 this

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

Interesting thread. I was always lead to believe you should get the majority off with a hose before prewash as it will only get the top layer off. Like thick mud I'm talking about. I always believed you'd only damage your paint if you physically rubbed the grit into the paint. I know what you guys are saying that the pressure washer will drag it across but not with a heavy hand behind pushing it further in and giving the dirt no where to go.


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

Allways dry mate, I reckon it helps the foam/prewash to cling.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

I used to wet first, but now I just don't bother. I go straight to snow foam on a dry car. 

Can I tell any difference between wet or dry first? Nope!


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

I'm sure there was a few prewashes around that stated to wet the surface before application, can't remember what ones tho. 

Gonz


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Always on a dry surface, in the winter months when there's much more muck around then I snow foam again after a rinse.


----------



## Rían P (Jun 2, 2014)

I would always pre rinse with the power washer to remove the bulk of the dirt, then snowfoam to work on the remaining, more stubbotn stuff.

Quite interesting though that most people so far, apply to dry paint. Must try it that way next time.


----------



## Daytona675 (Apr 13, 2016)

Always dry, I find that the snow foam just rolls off a wet car - especially if it has a good coat of wax. It then gives you time to go round the tight areas with a detailing brush - badges, grills, lights filler cap etc 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

Daytona675 said:


> Always dry, I find that the snow foam just rolls off a wet car - especially if it has a good coat of wax. It then gives you time to go round the tight areas with a detailing brush - badges, grills, lights filler cap etc
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ah see I've always wondered why people go round all the intricate areas with a brush at this stage, as its wrong to me

For me the car is still dirty and so I'll never use a brush until I've at least pw rinsed it and shampooed the car

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## DrH (Oct 25, 2015)

The Angelwax snowfoam I use States on it to pressure wash first


----------



## Daytona675 (Apr 13, 2016)

Hereisphilly said:


> Ah see I've always wondered why people go round all the intricate areas with a brush at this stage, as its wrong to me
> 
> For me the car is still dirty and so I'll never use a brush until I've at least pw rinsed it and shampooed the car
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


My cars cleaned weekly so it's never truly really dirty, if it was I probably wouldn't do this. For me snow foam is far more slippery than normal soap so in my mind it's safe to do it at this stage - coupled with the fact that snow foam is designed to lift and lubricate dirt particles. 
Personal preference I guess

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

